# BINKS Used Pressure Pot Value



## HamTurns (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello All - 

I had a person from a woodshop contact me about selling me their used BINKS paint pot. They are moving away from finishing in house and knew that I was getting into casting and may be able to use it.

I'm just getting into casting and have seen a few mentions of the HF pots having trouble. What happended to those HF pots?

Well anyway, how much is a used 2.5 gallon BINKS paint pot worth? How much should I pay if I want to buy it?

I have not seen the BINKS pot, but the owner said they have used it all the time until about a week ago. So the seal still seals.

Your help and experience is appreciated.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## healeydays (Feb 14, 2013)

I just picked up a 3 gallon Sears for $30 on  Craigslist, but usually see the Binks alot more...


----------



## HamTurns (Feb 14, 2013)

Is $125 a fair price for a used Binks paint pot?

The fellow trying to sell this paint pot called me back and said this is what they decided they need out of it.

It's more than the HF pot, but is it worth $125?

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 14, 2013)

HamTurns said:


> Is $125 a fair price for a used Binks paint pot?
> 
> The fellow trying to sell this paint pot called me back and said this is what they decided they need out of it.
> 
> ...



I would pay $125 in a heartbeat.  The comparison between a HF pot and a Binks pot is like the difference between a bic pen and Majestic!


----------



## HamTurns (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Curtis - 

I'll go there after work with money in hand.

Tom


----------



## parawood (Feb 15, 2013)

*Binks vs Others*

The Binks can take more pressure then the other (cheaper) pots. Some of the cheaper pots have been known to go BOOM! whens pressures  were probably exceeded.

I think $125 is a fair price if it is in good condition.

Karl


----------



## Kretzky (Feb 15, 2013)

Not to hijack this thread but I'm just wondering, how do you tell a good one from a not so good one? Is it ANSI/ ASME codes & pressure ratings etc. because there are paint pots out there from $100 to $600 for what (on the face of it) seems to be the same thing.


----------



## Neil (Feb 15, 2013)

I think the most important thing with any  pressure pot is that you have the proper relief pressure valve in the unit so you dont go over the manufacturer  pressure rating.


----------

